# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey Fry.



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello all.

I thought I'd start posting on this site.

I got some Electric Blue Jacks from Hollywood a year ago. Grew em up, got some regular Jacks....grew em up together, spawned them to make some Blue Gene Jack Dempseys (BGs). I traded some of my BGs with some other folks....made a BGxBG pairing and finally....finally....finally have some Electric Blue Fry.

Well, these fry are 4-5 weeks old. They are starting to show some blue on the shoulders.....can you see? Also....these pics show a good comparison shot.....you can really tell which ones are not EBs and which ones are. Sorry that the pics are not really clear ... but they are clear enough that you should be able to tell the EBs from the non-EBs.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Send some to me. Newark, Ohio, 43055. I'll pay shipping


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm in line behind oscarlover43055  EBJD are on my wish list. I have never seen one for sale around here. Nice work. These fish are hard to keep and you have a breeding pair....very nice. :thumb: Continued good luck with them.


----------



## Blackadder (Feb 13, 2004)

Fantastic result for your hard work, they look chunky little guys !!!!


----------

